# The Life of a Betta-keeper...



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I figured I might as well make one of these!

*March 30,2012*
So here's the first entry to my blog!
Today really hasn't been that interesting. I stayed up too late last night watching my sorority and Goliath, my pleco. 
I've been considering joining the IBC and I've been reading up on Betta color, tail types, and breeding them.
I was planning on cleaning out all of my boy's tanks today, but I decided that I'll do it tomorrow. I've been running around non-stop all week taking care of my fish, getting new ones, and dealing with the stubbornness of my mother...
So yeah. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------

